# Pazzia Bayern: 70 milioni per Cavani



## Kurt91 (19 Marzo 2013)

Secondo quanto riportato da Tuttosport, il "pazzo" pronto a sborsare 70 milioni di euro per Cavani arriverebbe dalla Germania e precisamente da Monaco di Baviera. Infatti il Bayern di Guardiola sarebbe pronto a mettere sul piatto tale cifra per strappare l'attaccante uruguayano al Napoli e alla concorrenza.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Marzo 2013)

Ma se la clausola rescissoria è di 63 cocomeri......



Ruttosport


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma se la clausola rescissoria è di 63 cocomeri......
> 
> 
> 
> Ruttosport



De Laurentis ha detto 70


----------



## juventino (19 Marzo 2013)

Non credo faranno follie i bavaresi. E non è affatto detto che Cavani vada via (questo non perchè lui vuol restare, ma perchè in questo momento non ci sono molti che spenderebbero una simile cifra per lui).


----------



## BB7 (19 Marzo 2013)

Cavolata


----------



## chicagousait (19 Marzo 2013)

Io nn spenderei mai una cifra del genere per nessuno


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> De Laurentis ha detto 70



Ha detto una pirlata,sanno tutti che la clausola è di 63.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ha detto una pirlata,sanno tutti che la clausola è di 63.


Infatti ha detto 63, il resto dei 7 milioni intendeva l'ingaggio ....

Cioe in tutto 70


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Marzo 2013)

cavani al 99% l'anno prossimo non resterà a napoli...se ha firmato un contratto con quella clausola rescissoria è perchè ha già avuto contatti con qualcuno e sa che sono disposti a spendere quella cifra


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> cavani al 99% l'anno prossimo non resterà a napoli...se ha firmato un contratto con quella clausola rescissoria è perchè ha già avuto contatti con qualcuno e sa che sono disposti a spendere quella cifra



Più che altro suona strano la cifraerchè 63 e non tipo 70-80???Mah....


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Marzo 2013)

infatti..se avessero voluto blindare il giocatore avrebbero sparato più in alto per me


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> infatti..se avessero voluto blindare il giocatore avrebbero sparato più in alto per me



Beh 63 Mln è una cifra che è accessibile solo ad una manciata di club


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh 63 Mln è una cifra che è accessibile solo ad una manciata di club



certo...ma sono quei club in cui cavani mira ad andare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Marzo 2013)

si di sicuro andrà via...poteva andarsene quest'anno


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Marzo 2013)

Io ne spenderei 45/50 per Suarez ed i restanti 20/25 per un difensore top


----------



## Principe (19 Marzo 2013)

Ma quando cavani costa 63 ?? Ma nn ne spenderei nemmeno 50 , massimo massimo 40 nn vale un euro di più


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma quando cavani costa 63 ?? Ma nn ne spenderei nemmeno 50 , massimo massimo 40 nn vale un euro di più



bè dai in relazione alle cifre che circolano ci può stare come prezzo


----------



## SololaMaglia (19 Marzo 2013)

Balotelli pagato 20 eh, ricordiamocelo e 3 anni più giovane!!!

Io non spenderei più di 35-40, cifra a cui non viene venduto, quindi fosse per me lo lascerei comodamente a Napoli.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Marzo 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Balotelli pagato 20 eh, ricordiamocelo e 3 anni più giovane!!!
> 
> Io non spenderei più di 35-40, cifra a cui non viene venduto, quindi fosse per me lo lascerei comodamente a Napoli.



Non credo si possa fare il paragone con Balotelli. Cavani è un giocatore affermato, praticamente una sicurezza con una media gol spaventosa, non in un anno ma in 3 anni


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Marzo 2013)

Chiaro che cederanno uno tra Gomez e Mandzukic, altrimenti non avrebbe senso. Cavani in squadre del genere farebbe sfracelli.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Marzo 2013)

Beh, in confronto a Gomez Cavani è tipo Dio.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2013)

70 milioni per Cavani per me sono troppi.


----------



## Jino (20 Marzo 2013)

Cavani li vale tutti. Ha una fisicità, una professionalità, una fame, una voglia di migliorare del vero campione. Pochi giocatori sono cosi. 70 mln sono spesi benissimo per lui.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Marzo 2013)

70 mln è un prezzo folle.


----------



## MilanForever (20 Marzo 2013)

Mi sembrano francamente esagerati. Credo che a De Laurentis anche 40/50 schifo non farebbero.


----------

